# Cannibals eat half-cremated body



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_Meat's meat and a man's gotta eat!_ :smoking:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/4-feed-on-half-cremated-body-held/articleshow/4708113.cms


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, now that's what comes of getting drunk on crematorium grounds.

I wonder if the use of the phrase "gut wrenching case" in the article was meant to be morbidly funny?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

If the deceased had been steamed, would they have been considered poachers? :zombie:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

^ OHHHHH Lordy!
LOL


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

India eh........... lucky for them they weren't eating a cow....... they would have been lynched.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

half cremated?, so is that considered medium rare then?... 

"No no no Xembaquiabamanertaqu Ja Kimikimtorg! Put it back into the furnace until the juices run clear!" 

There is a slurpie joke here, I can feel it. I'm just not going to say it.


----------

